# TSG13: School of Meatloaf



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike, Dan, and Brian discuss technology in education with Glenn Cermak._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to lucky episode thirteen of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Guest this episode:*
Glenn Cermak (www.MrCermak.com)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Wiimote as Interactive Whiteboard (Smart Board)
http://johnnylee.net/projects/wii/

Smart Table
http://www.smarttech.com/table

Microsoft Surface
http://www.microsoft.com/surface/

PA House Bill 
Prohibiting Electronic Devices
http://www.legis.state.pa.us/CFDOCS...d=0&billBody=H&billTyp=B&billNbr=0363&pn=0410

Glenn Cermak's Classroom Web Site
www.MrCermak.com

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

